
How To Speak in Na'vi - fogus
http://movieblog.ugo.com/movies/paul-frommer-interview
======
rudd
I'm confused by some of these transliterations. For instance, they spell out
"pxasik" and say it's pronounced "puh –(lip smack) askik." Where did that
first [k] in the pronunciation come from? The author also types out that "x"
to represent the "lip smack" and something he describes as a click (in
"skwawng"). While I imagine the lip smack is the bilabial click, ʘ, he clearly
distinguishes between the two, so I wonder what's with using "x" for both.
Though, it might be through assimilation. Or maybe he's mistaking clicks for
ejectives?

With that title, I was hoping for a more in depth linguistic overview for
those of us with knowledge of phonetics.

------
imd
When he asks Frommer what language it will displace, he leaves out one movie
conlang I know of--The Divine Language from The Fifth Element[0]. What other
movie conlangs do you guys know of?

[0]: <http://www.divinelanguage.com/>

